# gas mileage



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

I have a 92 240sx auto transmission. I get about 20-21 mpg or about 285-290 miles to the tank. I was just curious to see what the rest of you guys get on you 240sx's.


----------



## calebxmartyr (Apr 9, 2004)

damn, i thought my gas mileage was bad... i get around 400 miles to the tank..

92' 240sx manual


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i checked my milage twice and i was getting around 25 miles to the gallon so either something is sort of clogged but not too bad, or you drive with a heavy foot everywhere....although ive heard that manuals get an average of 3 mpg more than automatics so if you have an auto, maybe this is the problem.plus i never use my AC


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

I've only burned through a few tanks so far but I'd say low 20's is about what I'm getting. I usually fill my tank right when it gets close to 1/4 full so I usually get around 250 miles before I stop and fill it back up.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah somin has to be clogged [cloged] (i can't spell)....check ur fuel filter


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

hmmm...i got an auto an i get about 23-26 mpg...


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> hmmm...i got an auto an i get about 23-26 mpg...



oh, god, that tells me that my 18 MPG is definitely not good. I have an auto convertible. maybe that's my problem. what do you think?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

fuel filter cloged, injectors are cloged...try putting STP cleaner in your car and see if that helps...


----------



## guarneriman (Jul 7, 2004)

i have a '90 hb 240sx and my gas mileage is (hopefully, was) horrible. about 225 per tank. I just gave it a complete tune up with fuel filter, wires, plugs, cap, rotor, better gas, and injector cleaner. I hope my gas improves though!!

I think my big problem is i drive really short distances, like 2miles. And have a lot of downtown, traffic areas. ie. go, stop, go, stop, etc. Do you guys think that this is why my oil gets so dirty so quickly?

btw, it's an auto. And i DO have a heavy foot.

Guarneriman


----------



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

I only drive to work and to school. I drive about 30 miles a day. I don't have a heavy foot because my speedometer doesn't work so I have to go slow. I hardly ever use my a/c, the last time was wks ago. Is there any other symptoms that would mean I have a dirty fuel filter? I don't think my injectors are bad otherwise I would idle like shit. How big is the gas tank in the 240sx, like 14 gallons? Last time I pumped 14.2 gallons so I will see what I get the next time I pump gas. My trip odometer is kind of funny sometimes so it just may not be reading right. I fill up once every 8 days or so.


----------



## calebxmartyr (Apr 9, 2004)

gas tank is 15-7/8 gallons


----------



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

calebxmartyr said:


> gas tank is 15-7/8 gallons


really its that big? I always think I'm running on fumes and I've had my light turn on on me several times but I have never even pumped more than 14.8 gallons.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

with my old 90 240(5spd) i got about 24 mixed highway/city and about 26 on the highway i had K&N filter, gutted cat, and 205 tires. I think the gas light comes on with like 7/8 gallon left so if u see it on it is time to get gas.


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

In the last week ive put in new platinum +2 plugs, air filter (FRAM), distributer cap and rotor, fuel filter (also took out a small, what looks like a restrictor in the fuel tubing). Just filled the tank up the other day, and got about 180-190 ish miles and still have a little more than half tank left.

BTW: Manual 89 240, sohc, totally stock.


----------

